# Marketing vacancies in UAE: declining due to recession or something else?



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been in contact with a few employers in Dubai and have been orientating at Bayt/GulfTalent for a while and it seems that the number of marketing vacancies is relatively low. Especially for new graduates, I expected for a 'booming' region as Dubai and Abu Dhabi actually having a strong demand for (on-line) marketeers. 

Having applied to 5 employers, I received only rejections. Strange, as my profile (very high GPA/studied at Ivy League school/high amount of related work experience) seems even to attract quite a few head hunters in my home country offering interesting salaries.

Any opinions or recommendations on this area? Is the ratio of job seekers v.s. marketing vacancies > 100:1 due to the economic recession? Is it the fact that my CV is only 1 page? Is it because I don't include a photograph?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

5 applications is waaaaay low!!!!!!! You will need to apply to at least 50 jobs to actually get one - and even that might be low  I had to apply to around 80 to find mine, and this was during the 'good' times. 

My suggestion is to contact companies directly. Call them up, ask who the HR person is or even better, the head of the department you want to work for, and then send your CV. That will be more successful than applying online. 

You also have the disadvantage that you are not in the country (judging from your profile flags). There are hundreds of candidates already here applying to the same jobs as you, so who do you think the employer is going to prefer? So when you apply for jobs you need to say that you will be available from X date to X date for interviews (and make it happen).


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

You have to put a picture of you in the CV. They always want pictures of you here. 



> My suggestion is to contact companies directly. Call them up, ask who the HR person is or even better, the head of the department you want to work for, and then send your CV. That will be more successful than applying online.


That is so true especially for local companies. They will forget your CV immediately, if you don't call them. Somehow it also takes local companies a very long time to decide if they want you or not. I think that is an arab thing lol.

The best way to get a job here is through friends or if the company you are applying for has someone from your home country already employed in the higher management.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a recession, you know...

Ok, maybe not a full fledged recession, but Dubai and Abu Dhabi are hardly boomtowns anymore. You missed the boat by about three years as the crash happened in late 2008. 

That said, there's still a sizeable employment market out here and turnover is quite high due to the expat nature of the place. Your disadvantage is not being in the UAE only half hurts you as many companies still recruit from overseas - my firm's last two hires were straight from London. 

As for the photo - I've heard it's required, but then again I've never had to submit a photo for any of the jobs I applied to out here, and my firm certainly doesn't require a photo as part of the application. Then again we're a Western firm with UAE offices and it's likely different for local firms.

If you really want to work in the UAE, just keep plodding along and apply to everything that remotely interests you. It may take a few weeks, it may take a year, but persistence *may* pay off at the end of the day, but as with everything else, there's no guarantees!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea 5 applications is NOTHING... Submit 100... if you don't here anything positive from those, then maybe its time to consider another location/profession.


----------



## ilovechocolates (Aug 17, 2011)

True, 5 applications is too low. The fact that you received rejections means they noticed your CV cos most employers won't even respond!!

Keep on applying - minimum 50. or even 100. My technique when applying is having a really good cover letter, not just a standard one.


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the quick replies. I appreciate it!

I am now aware of the fact that many UAE companies do not extensively research received CV's and therefore might not read all of the incoming ones. 

Regarding the picture, I'll include one on my further applications (mainly in Internet City and Media City). Any recommendations whether to keep my CV on 1 page for a MNC or in "Dubai format" with multiple pages (2-3)?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The recession plus the fact a lot of companies here (including some huge ones) are still run like a local grocery store means the demand for marketing people just isn't here. On top of which many people here confuse marketing with PR, they advertise for marketing professionals = they want someone to sort out brochures and flyers. 

You mention online marketing, I assume you are involved in social media, PPC campaigns etc? If so you only have to look at the standard of some of the major companies website's to realise how far behind the region is.

That said there is jobs and there are companies that meet standards deployed worldwide, like the others said you'll just need to send out a 105 rather than just 5 CV's.

Finally not being based in the UAE already, having no UAE experience and not including a photograph on your website will go against you on websites like Bayt, Monster etc.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Ti_ said:


> Any recommendations whether to keep my CV on 1 page for a MNC or in "Dubai format" with multiple pages (2-3)?


What can you convince an employer in a 1 page cv, detail your projects and highlight your achievements, whether you did them at college or previous jobs, I read somewhere that a good cv, while succinct, but it should also emphasize your strengths and focus on the role you are trying to get. If you are gonna apply to a whole bunch of companies, make atleast 5 different types that broadly "speak" to the company that you are applying for.

A cv is everything and the only thing you have to get your foot in the door- I.e. the interview.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to echo what everyone else is saying-- sending out 5 CVs is like trying to slay a dragon wielding a toothpick as a weapon! it's a numbers game and there are TONS AND TONS of people in every industry across all sectors vying for the same positions. as with anything, being aggressive, being proactive, following up, and being diligent (as well as learning to deal with the inevitable rejection ever so often no matter HOW awesome you are) is KEY to success.

i must have easily sent out HUNDREDS of resumes. I remember launching a full-fledged campaign of emails and phone calls and in-person visits. Leave an impression! Stand out from the crowd! and most importantly- don't sit around waiting for someone to spoon feed you a position and beg you to join their company-- there are lots of really educated and experienced expats in dubai/coming to dubai that you're up against so you really need to sharpen your teeth!

i swear, just thinking about the job hunt is exhausting me all over again. Looking for work is a full time job so be prepared to invest the time and energy-- and network!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again! I'll take your recommendations with me and will start calling the companies where I have applied to. It seems indeed that many tend not to respond (or the e-mail filters are blocking my email?).

Regarding the oldness of strategies, I think I need to apply to the telecom firm. Even job portals seem to be from 10 years back:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ti_ said:


> Regarding the oldness of strategies, I think I need to apply to the telecom firm. Even job portals seem to be from 10 years back:


Exactly, which just gives you an idea of how far behind companies are in terms of Marketing.


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Dizzyizzy, you are totally correct. I consider that actually as a great challenge: how am I able to help these (large) UAE companies with strategies that brings them ahead of the competition. (If the companies would recognize that from my CV....)

Is the reason of this lack that the "boom" only started a few years ago? Or is it that the universities in UAE do not have a heavily research focus? Interesting fact..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ti_ said:


> Dizzyizzy, you are totally correct. I consider that actually as a great challenge: how am I able to help these (large) UAE companies with strategies that brings them ahead of the competition. (If the companies would recognize that from my CV....)
> 
> Is the reason of this lack that the "boom" only started a few years ago? Or is it that the universities in UAE do not have a heavily research focus? Interesting fact..


Good question, personally I think the lag is not just in marketing but in other areas of the companies as well (i.e. customer service which is mostly a joke), the problem is huge, is from the people who are in the management, the people who are being managed, the inability to make changes because is exhausting to fight with so many people with backwards mentalities, and even if your company is a bit progressive and professional, who are you going to put your trust on when it comes to working with external agencies (i.e. to develop a website, execute an online strategy, etc.), when a lot of them a being managed again by backwards people or a bunch of arrogant wannabes who have no clue what they are doing? This place really needs talented people but also a more open attitude towards change and that has to come from the management and everyone working in the company. I guess this happens everywhere but I see it as a much bigger problem in Dubai. When it comes to doing business this place lacks so much vitality, professionalism and just a general desire of doing quality work. I have had the oportunity to meet some very professional people, consultants, suppliers, etc. but I must admit it's been the lesser and most suppliers or agencies I have worked with are not the best at what they do, just simply the 'least bad', or they are so blatantly arrogant just because they don't suck as much as the others do, that makes me want to NOT give them any business. 

Rant over


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Ti_ said:


> Dizzyizzy, you are totally correct. I consider that actually as a great challenge: how am I able to help these (large) UAE companies with strategies that brings them ahead of the competition. (If the companies would recognize that from my CV....)
> 
> Is the reason of this lack that the "boom" only started a few years ago? Or is it that the universities in UAE do not have a heavily research focus? Interesting fact..


This is actually a very interesting point for thought, and i myself have wondered long and hard about this. how is it possible that a place that has/had so much money and has accomplished some of the world's most incredible feats of engineering and architecture, and has strategically positioned itself as the "go-to" place for companies and business in the region, seems to lack so severely in terms of technological progress. some of the biggest companies in the UAE have websites that are just plain painful to look at (when they have websites at all)!!! There is also a very very heavy emphasis on a physical paper trail....paperwork is king! i guess when technology hasn't kept up to pace, you have no other choice! I think in general, the culture is a very "we like to do things old-fashioned, shake on a deal" kinda mentality- which is sometimes nice, but sometimes just awful. and not to mention, things in general here move at a snail's pace, and coming from New York City where i do everything fast (walk, talk, eat, live!) that has aggravated and shocked me to no end (although, i must admit its kind of nice to slow down -- sometimes)

despite its rapid boom, subsequent bust, and slow but sure rebuilding efforts, dubai and the UAE is still in my opinion an "emerging market". the country is VERY young-- and upon striking black gold (oil), went through a period of mind-numbingly fast growth in terms of building building building and more building. everything else just simply could not keep up. i like to think of it still as the wild wild west and we're all just a bunch of cowboys riding into town and trying to set up shop.

in terms of job boards, i'm not sure if i can post the site names here, but i'll be happy to PM you some suggestions! also, it may be a good idea for you to work with some recruiters, because most of the big telecom boys are recruiting through a 3rd party.

happy hunting!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi beenie, 

Sure you can post the links to the job websites, I am sure a lot of people will find them helpful


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi beenie,
> 
> Sure you can post the links to the job websites, I am sure a lot of people will find them helpful [/Q[/B][/B]UOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

beeniesmiles said:


> accomplished some of the world's most incredible feats of engineering and architecture,


The thing is, they buildings didn't exactly go up on time or on budget and I'm guessing then hugely deviated from the original project plans/schedules. They just got completed as there was a endless stream of money to cover up the inefficiency.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ti_ said:


> I am now aware of the fact that many UAE companies do not extensively research received CV's and therefore might not read all of the incoming ones.


Definitely true, when I'm recruiting, I'd say I delete around 75% of applications without reading the CV based on the person's name and covering letter alone.

For every job vacancy, the hiring company will receive literally hundreds of applications from unsuitable candidates.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The thing is, they buildings didn't exactly go up on time or on budget and I'm guessing then hugely deviated from the original project plans/schedules. They just got completed as there was a endless stream of money to cover up the inefficiency.


TRUEEEEE....but however they got up-- they did get up! the point is, they managed against all odds to do certain things, but completely neglected other things, like joining the 21st century where technology is concerned!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Ti_ said:


> Dizzyizzy, you are totally correct. I consider that actually as a great challenge: how am I able to help these (large) UAE companies with strategies that brings them ahead of the competition. (If the companies would recognize that from my CV....)
> 
> Is the reason of this lack that the "boom" only started a few years ago? Or is it that the universities in UAE do not have a heavily research focus? Interesting fact..


It seems that you have a bit of a lack of understanding whats going on in the middle east. You are not hired to improve or change anything on your own. You are just supposed to run the existing system thats it. The locals are deciding what to change or to improve. They are not giving away any piece of their country or business to expats if you assume this you are wrong. See Dubai as a company and the ruler is the ceo. Only he and his management decides what to change or to improve. You have to accept this before you move here otherwise you are very quick frustrated.
You can not change the existing system, the system is changing you.....
Business here depends on friendship and relations not on fancy advertisement or webpages.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Kawasutra said:


> You can not change the existing system, the system is changing you.....


Which gives rise to Jumeriah Janes, drunk westerners on brunches every Friday and people only staying 1-3 years - I'm totally frustrated with my non-entity of a job so might as well just enjoy the lifestyle.



Kawasutra said:


> Business here depends on friendship and relations not on fancy advertisement or webpages.


Which is why the region will never compete on a global scale and innovation will always be a far flung notion. The only reason there are global companies and subsidiaries here now is for creative accounting and tax reasons, nothing else.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> The only reason there are global companies and subsidiaries here now is for creative accounting and tax reasons, nothing else.


Completely agree on this. My companies branch is here to serve the Middle East market, it was easier to set up the office here for tax reasons and port access, however not even 5% of our business comes from the UAE, is all from the rest of the MENA region, Dubai/UAE by itself would hardly cover the Etisalat bill.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

When I was applying for a job in the country, mostly in Abu Dhabi, I sent my CV about 30 or 40 times. I went straight to the companies websites, and sent them motivation letters. For some reason I got a call to do something completely different than my profile and than my experience and in Dubai... 

I was super excited and I just "went for it", it hasn't been all bad and I've learnt a lot, once here I'm still looking for something closer to my profile, like you I'm interested in marketing but I love Events Management, and got experience on that also. I have been to some events here and I often find myself thinking: "if only I was organizing this, I would do this or this... or I love how they did "this and that".... 

Amazingly again I got 2 job offers in that area but none of them paid more than my actual job or gave me even 1 benefit more (other than I would actually love my job)... so I'm still looking... and gaining experience in my current job while I look...

My advice based on what I have done and what I have seen in Dubai during my short time here:

1. Do add your photo on your CV (hopefully a very professional looking photo)
2. Look directly into the companies' websites and contact the HR, and if you have any other email or phone number you should contact them... in a professional way, not harassing them or looking like a stalker.
3. When sending your email to the companies make sure the title says exactly for which position you are applying. On the text of the email highlight your abilities and results on previous job, more than company names or your age or the fact that you are recently graduated, or things like that. 
4. When sending your CV please add it on the pdf format with title "name-last name-CV.pdf".. it might seem obvious but so many people send their CV's on "curriculum.doc" kind of documents... I personally don't bother opening those, if they are so lazy to even write their name... but most important is because HR departments receive many many many CVs every day, if they liked your CV and would like to give you a call after 1 or 2 months for a new position that just opened (like it happened to me), they should be able to find your CV if they remember your name or last name, rather than opening all the "curriculum.doc" documents they have.
5. Since you have a short CV make sure to highlight the position, tasks and responsibilities, more than dates...
6. Send your CV as many times as possible, put aside one week or some days JUST to send CVs, like if it was a full time job, and make sure every email is personalized, not the standard "please find attached my CV"...

I hope my advice and all the previous ones are useful for you, since I'm still looking for a job myself I can not be of much help but feel free to ask here, there are many useful people on this forum


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^In addition to the above, don't have a section at the start of your CV called "Objective". It's always the most insincere cliché-ridden cringeworthy hogwash I've ever seen.

Don't attach a photo if you're ugly. I'm not joking either. And if you do attach a photo, make sure it's clear and recent, not something that looks like it came from a 1970's Turkish Delight advert.


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Your reactions are giving so much inside into UAE and the current business behaviors. I find it very interesting to say (in a positive way). Kuwasutra: I'm an innovator, I love to improve, innovate/experiment in business (processes) and focus on revenue increase instead of doing the same thing over-and-over-again. Any idea if your reply also applies to MNC's (Google/Yahoo) or advertising agencies? 

Gavtek; I worked for short period at an HR department of one world's largest companies. We received 10.000+ applications daily and accepted only 0.22% of all applications. However, as people are interested in the business we made sure the "Thank you e-mail" and "Rejection e-mail" were automated, showing the professionalism of the company. The current behavior of applying to 100's of companies, involves in my opinion not even an interest in the specific company where the applicant applies to. 

Human Resource Academic research suggest that the Predictive Validity of a job seeker's profile isn't the cover letter -it's actually worthless and does completely not predict in any sense the performance of the job seeker in the actual job- and therefore I still do not understand why applications without cover letter are not being accepted. I am just curious on which factors you delete a CV (I assume it's not your dream job of reading 100s of CVs); is it really the cover letter or name that provides you the information that it's an worthless applicant?

Loca: Thank you so much for this input at the forum. Very interesting for myself and other job seekers!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^In addition to the above, don't have a section at the start of your CV called "Objective". It's always the most insincere cliché-ridden cringeworthy hogwash I've ever seen.
> 
> Don't attach a photo if you're ugly. I'm not joking either. And if you do attach a photo, make sure it's clear and recent, not something that looks like it came from a 1970's Turkish Delight advert.


Haha i cracked up reading this. But that does not mean its not true. 

the truth of the matter is as follows:

1) you are who you know
2) sex sells


although this thread has kind of made Dubai sound like The Matrix (i mean, i guess it is SORT OF) there is also real potential for growth and advancement in most companies here, but again following predefined protocol and procedure. there is no trying to be a hero and blazing your own trail.

an example is that i came to the region with an established global company, a big name. they set up an office in dubai to be their Middle East headquarters and brought me on to head up expansion for a certain product. i grew a team, i devised strategy and plans, manage an office and a sales staff now, and started it all from scratch. but again....its all within limits. so there is opportunity in that sense, but there is no reinventing the wheel-- even if the wheel sucks, and that has been a real challenge for me to adjust to coming from NYC.

dont try to fit a circle into a square peg!

beenie


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Another problem this region has: the "give me best price, give me best price, give me best price' mindless argument of small/medium/family owned/idiot's owned companies. As long as people continue doing business like that, is impossible to sell value because you just can't get past the price issue. Another problem is the dodgy way of doing 'business' (if you can call that business) here. Some people will just find the smallest excuse or defect on your work/products/services in order to not pay you, or even if the work is completed perfectly and on time, a lot of people around here seem to think is completely acceptable to not pay invoices on the due date. Then there is very little recourse to find a legal solution to a commercial dispute with a local or someone with connections, because even if you can take them to court, the laws will always be inclined to favour them so they get away with a lot of stuff, and even if they end up in jail they for fraud, bounced cheques, unpaid debts, etc, they may just get pardoned by the Sheikh during Eid (FACT). So I think this puts off a lot of professional people out there from wanting to take the risk and open new companies to provide their products and services, therefore you end up with the same crooks and liars serving the market, and the quality of the work doesn't get beter. Not a good situation.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^In addition to the above, don't have a section at the start of your CV called "Objective". It's always the most insincere cliché-ridden cringeworthy hogwash I've ever seen.
> 
> .


But thats what we think; to many companies the reaction of no "objective" section will be "bad candidate, does not know what he wants"

Some companies do a double take when you dont include nationality/date of birth/passport number/fathers name/ uncle's profession in your cv


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That's true, although personally, those are the types of employers who I'd never work for in a million years.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^In addition to the above, don't have a section at the start of your CV called "Objective". It's always the most insincere cliché-ridden cringeworthy hogwash I've ever seen.


+1 or like or whatever on your "Objective" section sentiments. I always think the objective you have is obvious - i.e. to get the job you are applying for. Or, if it's a generic application, then the objective would be explained in the cover letter, but without any rubbish about "highly-motivated team players seeking dynamic fast paced challenges in an exciting industry" etc etc. Waste of space and time, and very very cringeworthy.


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't also get the point with CV's I received from several recruiters mentioning "this is what Dubai wants". A CV of 3-4 pages with very, very extensive explaination of the functions. Every sentence is pompous and blown-up and far from reality. The point is, if everyone is starting to write CV's as this, it becomes the norm. And probably highly-qualified candidates that present facts in a short, 1 page manner will not be invited. Even if their performance in the function might be better than the one with the pompous CV.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll find that most people in management positions in Dubai are 'box tickers' without any ability to use any initiative whatsoever. These are the people who will expect you to be sat in the office until 8pm even though you finished your work before 5pm, your contracted finishing time. Avoid working for these people, it's not a pleasant environment.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Another problem this region has: the "give me best price, give me best price, give me best price' mindless argument of small/medium/family owned/idiot's owned companies. As long as people continue doing business like that, is impossible to sell value because you just can't get past the price issue. Another problem is the dodgy way of doing 'business' (if you can call that business) here. Some people will just find the smallest excuse or defect on your work/products/services in order to not pay you, or even if the work is completed perfectly and on time, a lot of people around here seem to think is completely acceptable to not pay invoices on the due date. Then there is very little recourse to find a legal solution to a commercial dispute with a local or someone with connections, because even if you can take them to court, the laws will always be inclined to favour them so they get away with a lot of stuff, and even if they end up in jail they for fraud, bounced cheques, unpaid debts, etc, they may just get pardoned by the Sheikh during Eid (FACT). So I think this puts off a lot of professional people out there from wanting to take the risk and open new companies to provide their products and services, therefore you end up with the same crooks and liars serving the market, and the quality of the work doesn't get beter. Not a good situation.


Spot on.....:clap2:


----------

